# New to me 580C



## Jake15 (Jan 24, 2013)

1979 Case 580C. 4in1 bucket, hydraulic thumb. About 4700 hours. Got a couple leaks but don't they all! Working through the small issues and plan on putting her to work in a couple weeks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice! Wish I had something like that.


----------



## Jake15 (Jan 24, 2013)

Here she is fresh off the lovely. Had about a two mile drive to get her home then worked her for a few hours pulling stumps and boulders


----------



## Jake15 (Jan 24, 2013)

Here she is fresh off the low boy. Had about a two mile drive to get her home then worked her for a few hours pulling stumps and boulders


----------



## Popeye1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Jake,
How is your 580C performing? I just bought one too. I am jealous of your hydraulic thumb and was wondering if you could take some closer pictures of it and/or answer a few questions about it.
How is it plumbed into the hydraulics? Do you have a separate lever by your other sticks that control it or is it a separate valve altogether?
What are the rough dimensions of it? 
Thanks


----------



## jhgky448 (May 4, 2013)

like all case back hoes 580c one of the best they ever mde my humble opinion ran one for along time really tough machine


----------



## Jake15 (Jan 24, 2013)

Popeye,
The hoe ran great until about 2 weeks ago when the fuel pump crapped out. 
It was barely running. I went through the whole fuel system troubleshooting before coming to the conclusion that it was the pump. I sent it away to a guy who helped me out over on the Heavy Equipment forums. It came back with a couple upgrades. I put it back together today and it runs great. I'm glad to have it back so I can finish up my septic install.

As far as the thumb. I believe it's made by Werk Brau. It has a separate foot pedal on the floor near the boom swing pedal, when you step on it the curl lever operates the thumb. It has a separate master cylinder that operates it. My buddy, and the co-owner of the machine, who goes by Res2cue over on HEF started this thread.


----------



## Popeye1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Jake15 said:


> Popeye,
> The hoe ran great until about 2 weeks ago when the fuel pump crapped out.
> It was barely running. I went through the whole fuel system troubleshooting before coming to the conclusion that it was the pump. I sent it away to a guy who helped me out over on the Heavy Equipment forums. It came back with a couple upgrades. I put it back together today and it runs great. I'm glad to have it back so I can finish up my septic install.
> 
> ...


----------



## Popeye1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info. That is what I was looking for.
Do you like that it is plumbed into the bucket curl valve or would you prefer it was plumbed into a different valve? I have an extendahoe on mine and was thinking of plumbing into that so I could use the curl and thumb at the same time.

Anyone know of a good source for a 6-way solenoid valve?


----------



## Jake15 (Jan 24, 2013)

If we had an extendahoe that would be better but it works great using the curl.


----------

